# seeeking for job



## irtravel1 (Mar 5, 2012)

i have worked for many years as an iranian 5 star hotel chain assistant manager and sales department head i used to work as an inbound tour operatpr for the years long.i have activataed for 30 years in any aspects of tourism industry as well as hotels and travel agencies internationaly.i would like to get a gob in any cities of japan even in village and remote areas.


----------

